# houses



## samtico (Mar 19, 2009)

Can anyone tell me what peyia area is like i have seen a couple of houses but dont know anything abou the area or schools etc? Can you also tell me how far it is in car from there to the main port in paphos.


----------



## grumpy (Nov 10, 2007)

Hello samtico, answeing your thread in reverse order:

Between 20 and 40 minutes depending where in Peyia you are, how you drive, what you get stuck behind and what road works are ongoing at any particular time. Generally 20-25 mins but give yourself time..

Peyia is nice, its a growing village of mainly expats (UK, German, Sweeds etc) and many enjoy the atmosphere, there is a village square and an amount of shops to support the village. Theres the obligatory Kiosks on the way into Peyia but no shops actually within the residential areas, all shopping requires a trip of some type. 

Water shortages tend not to be such a big issues there and the football team has just gotten into Euro competition for the first time ever.

The only schools in Peyia are Cypriot, so for English language it will mean a daily trip to Paphos with the children. The local schools seem good, but thats a personal choice. 

Theres some nice property there, again take the correct measures to ensure titles etc available when buying. Some distressed buyers are into the market so look carefully. Beware some developers/developments, take local advice on ground stability etc.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

samtico said:


> Can anyone tell me what peyia area is like i have seen a couple of houses but dont know anything abou the area or schools etc? Can you also tell me how far it is in car from there to the main port in paphos.


It depends a lot on what you like.
For me Peyia is not a place I would choose to live as it has grown so much it no longer has the charm of a typical Cypriot village. However for anyone who wants to live among a lot of other ex-pats it is ideal.
Many people who bought homes there a few years ago are now selling up and moving to quieter areas so there are bargains to be had in resales.
There is a new British school there but it is only small and has very limited places. It was started by parents who were not happy with the standard of the schooling there.

Regards Veronica


----------



## samtico (Mar 19, 2009)

Veronica said:


> It depends a lot on what you like.
> For me Peyia is not a place I would choose to live as it has grown so much it no longer has the charm of a typical Cypriot village. However for anyone who wants to live among a lot of other ex-pats it is ideal.
> Many people who bought homes there a few years ago are now selling up and moving to quieter areas so there are bargains to be had in resales.
> There is a new British school there but it is only small and has very limited places. It was started by parents who were not happy with the standard of the schooling there.
> ...


Nothing again'st expats as i will be one myself, but would like to live more with the locals as i wants my children to pick up the language quicker, so peyia is out, how about emba what is that like, or is there anywhere else with good schools you can recomend, my mum stays in anavargos.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

samtico said:


> Nothing again'st expats as i will be one myself, but would like to live more with the locals as i wants my children to pick up the language quicker, so peyia is out, how about emba what is that like, or is there anywhere else with good schools you can recomend, my mum stays in anavargos.


As I have said before Anavargos has some very good schools and also Konia which is very close to Anavargos has a school which is highly spoken about.
If you don't want to live too close to Mum then Emba is certainly less British than Peyia. I don't know anything about the schools there though.


----------



## grumpy (Nov 10, 2007)

The Cypriot school in Emba (Gymnasium) has a very good reputation, however much of it depends upon how your children adapt to the changes. There are also a number of small private schools nearby which may suit your children better.


----------

